# PLEASE! Tell me about the fucking golf shoes... (Fear & Loathing Appreciation)



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't read the book yet (I know, atrocious), but holy shit every time I see the movie again, I love it more and more.

Once you get past the initial "ZOMGWTFARETHEYDOING?!" phase, it's just an absolutely amazing movie.

I know we have at least one other fan in Mr. Raoul Duke  any others? EDIT: Also, any other recommendations?


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2011)

Did an entire 15 page research paper on him for my English class about his influence in the counter-culture movement. Also did a psychology presentation on Conscious Expansion (something I got the idea of from that same paper albeit 6 months apart) through psychoactive drugs.

Man is a genius and I wish he were still around.


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Jan 6, 2011)

Buy the ticket, take the ride

Live your life by this and it cant go wrong


----------



## jymellis (Jan 6, 2011)

read ALL the gonzo journals


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 6, 2011)

There is nothing more helpless, irresponsible, and depraved, than a man in the depths of an ether binge.... And I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon. 

One of my favourite parts of that movie is when Duke is trying to get away from the hotel manager and just looks off in the distance before saying "JESUS, GOD, MAN!" and trying to floor the gas. 

Epic, epic movie, and the book is just as good.


----------



## MFB (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the small role that now-agent Sabler from SVU has in it as the desk clerk. Such an awesome bit.


----------



## MrGignac (Jan 6, 2011)

his collection of ESPN.com articles are great. there all in a book called "hey rube" im not really a sports fan and i enjoyed it. 

back door beauty?


----------



## synrgy (Jan 6, 2011)

Love the book, love the movie.

Thompson was brilliant.  Take already brilliant material and add superb movie talent like Terry Gilliam, Johnny Depp and Benicio Del Toro to the mix, and you've got yourself a winning combo. One could even argue that there was too much genius for one project.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 6, 2011)

jymellis said:


> read ALL the gonzo journals


 
This. +10000


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 6, 2011)

Add me to the list of fan


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2011)

i love how everytime i watch it i notice something really funny i have overlooked before 
such a good watch tho.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Cuda (Jan 6, 2011)

Is this not a reasonable place to park?

I love "Where the Buffalo Roam" 1980 with Bill Murray and Peter Boyle. I may like it better than Fear and Loathing, but Fear and Loathing had a much better production.

Oh and also, "The Rum Diaries" is my favorite book ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 7, 2011)

TimSE said:


> i love how everytime i watch it i notice something really funny i have overlooked before
> such a good watch tho.



 That's exactly what I'm noticing now the more I watch it


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been meaning to read this for the longest time. I would buy the movie but I refuse to watch a film adaptation if I've not read the book.


----------



## Mexi (Jan 7, 2011)

reading the book AFTER having watched the film only increased my appreciation for the book


----------

